# Pup with sloppy poop!!! Sorry



## Mamp (Dec 3, 2008)

Hi

My parents very kindly brought me a choc labrador for my birthday (mums way of making sure I don't have another rotty).

I had him at just 8 weeks old (supposedly pedigree but nothing has arrived about that yet) he came with Beta puppy food and I was told to soak it overnight. He had very sloppy stools but no blood or mucus. I talked to the vet about it when he had his jabs and he said to change him onto James Wellbeloved Turkey and Rice and to keep an eye on it and would check when we went back for his 2nd lot of jabs. We went back still sloppy poop (have tried the chicken and boiled rice trick and it went through him like a dose of salts) so he was put on anit-biotics. He is coming up to his 5th week of them now and he still has very sloppy poop to the point where half of the estate where I live are used to us walking round with a bucket and brush to clean up after him.

Any suggestions? The vet seems to think its a bug rather than food intollerance as he is putting weight on. He is a very greedy fellow and have started putting his food on a baking tray to try and slow him down.

Thank you in advance for any help


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Have you tried giving it to him dry ?


----------



## Mamp (Dec 3, 2008)

Yes sorry, probably wasn't very clear, the James Wellbeloved he is having dry.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Dorwest Herbs Ltd - Herbal Medicines and Dietary Supplements Since 1948 tree bark powder and mix with a low fat probiotic drink I used this with a dog with horrendous colitus wont happen overnight but worth a try


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

there are a couple of things you could try. it might be that rice doesnt particularly agree with your puppy. my beagle pup always had bouts of sloppy poos, and so we decided to try Burns Pork and Potato (obviously the carbohydrate being potato rather than rice) and his poos have been solid ever since, never been a problem. so you could give that a try, of course its not puppy food but Burns is such a high quality food that it wont really matter, you would just give the pup a bit extra to give him the added protein to build him up. 

Or if you wanted to stick to a puppy food, i believe Wafcol do a puppy salmon and potato.


----------



## Bobbie (May 3, 2008)

Some dogs can't tolerate chicken so have you tried any with lamb. I'm surprised your vet didn't give you a sample of Hills they usually do.


----------



## Dundee (Oct 20, 2008)

There's plenty already been mentioned, but a couple of additional suggestions... I use prokolin for pups and find it really useful. Secondly, overfeeding can also cause the runs and labradors do not regulate what they eat.


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

Hi prokolin is very effective,has he been wormed,i was also wondering if he was wormed properly as a tiny pupbefore you had him.


----------



## Mamp (Dec 3, 2008)

Unfortunately I do not know a great deal about where he came from. All I know is it was an adver my dad found on e-pupz and he is from Mansfield. Dad asked about hip score and pedigree and all that jaz and was told that his pedigree would be sent off and like I mentioned, nothing has appeared from that yet. The breeder said that he had been wormed and we did him again when he had his first set of jabs. The only other thing my dad was told, and looking back on it now it sounds a bit dodgy was that he may have a dicky tummy for the first few days and to give him a boiled egg and not to feed him lamb.

Like I say, the chicken and rice went straight through him. He is on the James Wellbeloved turkey and rice kibble. I have emailed them and they have said that he should be having approx 395gms per day. I have cut him down to 300 at the mo and have put it on a baking tray to try and slow him down because he is a real gannit and usually the food is gone before my back is turned.

I will certainly try your suggestions, keep them coming, there has got to be something out there that will work.

Fingers crossed :confused1:


----------



## Tigerkatz (Sep 29, 2008)

Sometimes when dogs have a food allergy or intolerance JWB Ocean and Fish sometimes helps. Also maybe trying to add Tripe raw to his diet? this usually works very well to solid dogs poo up who have funny tummies... yeah I know does not smell great, but pets at home do a frozen version that is not near as bad smelling as the one I use  I also agree with the Prokaolin.. this helps solid things up and give them time to get back to normal. 
Hope you find something that works.. cannot be very nice going on walks with a doggie who has a shower running out his bum  sorry gotta smile or you may just cry hey..


----------



## Tigerkatz (Sep 29, 2008)

Mamp said:


> Unfortunately I do not know a great deal about where he came from. All I know is it was an adver my dad found on e-pupz and he is from Mansfield. Dad asked about hip score and pedigree and all that jaz and was told that his pedigree would be sent off and like I mentioned, nothing has appeared from that yet. The breeder said that he had been wormed and we did him again when he had his first set of jabs. The only other thing my dad was told, and looking back on it now it sounds a bit dodgy was that he may have a dicky tummy for the first few days and to give him a boiled egg and not to feed him lamb.
> 
> Like I say, the chicken and rice went straight through him. He is on the James Wellbeloved turkey and rice kibble. I have emailed them and they have said that he should be having approx 395gms per day. I have cut him down to 300 at the mo and have put it on a baking tray to try and slow him down because he is a real gannit and usually the food is gone before my back is turned.
> 
> ...


Have you tried to ring the breeder? Sometimes the kc run late and papers get backlogged.. but also ringing her and asking her what her thoughts are and also introducing yoruself as the owner the puppy was purchased for will start up what one hopes a relationship with teh breeder of your puppy. Also you will find all the answers to every other question you have.. here is to hoping she is an approachable breeder


----------



## Mamp (Dec 3, 2008)

Never thought of tripe, will get hold of some and the prokolin.

No its not much fun but at lease most of the people are quite relaxed about it. I certianly provide the entertainment walking round the streets with a bucket. I got stopped by an old chap earlier and asked how much I charge for window cleaning!!!!

You gotta love em.


----------



## andrea 35 (Nov 22, 2007)

We had exactly the same with Daisy our golden lab when we got her , she had the runs for getting on for 4 months , the vet did stool samples and gave her stuff to bind her , we wormed her , we tied her on different foods .

Our biggest mistake was to have bought the pup from the breeder in the first place ( not that we would change a thing now ) but we found out that he had been feeding BAKERS!!! mixed with cat food , so we automaticly put her on a food we thought was good IAMS , we then tried her on James wellbeloved , all these changes only made things worse , we didnt know that any food change needed to be done over a period of time gradually introducing the new food over about a week .

Cutting a very long story short it ended up being a food intollerance to most commonly the cereal that is used in most comercial dog foods to bulk it out .

Our vet put her on Royal canin hypoallergenis food fo about 6 weeks she could not stay on this as it wasnt puppy fod and she needed more callories than that food would give , but for the 6 weeks she was on it , it did the trick about 5 days after changing her to the R/C she had her first solid poo , when we changed her off the hypo food she was put on to R/C labrador puppy food , then on to R/C junior food when old enough .

We now feed both our Labs a natural diet of raw meat and veg , but thats a whole other topic .

Simply you need to be very carefull what you try as lots of changes can be worse than sticking to one thing i hope you sort its tummy out soon , its not nice to see them poorly .


----------



## morris (Nov 21, 2008)

my bulldog cross had the same problem and he was also on beta puppy , what a mess!! hell!!!! i would give the nature diet (puppy) a go, it is meat sachets but it worked wonders on our dog . Our previous dog was also a choc lab and guess what? yes he had it a sensitive stomach too !! Whats wrong with the dogs i choose and why cant they just s**t properly !!! Anyway good luck .( dont just throw the new food in the bowl add it very slowly )


----------



## Mamp (Dec 3, 2008)

I have been out today and brought the JWB fish, thought that as its the same make just a different flavour would be worth a go. Am still going to do it gradually just to be on the safe side.

I have tried calling the breeder and have e-mailed them, no reply yet but will keep trying!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## andrea 35 (Nov 22, 2007)

Change needs to be over no less than 5 days preferably 7 , and be carefull a liilte often is better than too much in one go , feed about 4 times a day his daily amount split into 4 feeds .


----------



## shazza1969 (Dec 5, 2008)

I'm not surprised you need to feed the dog on a good quality dry food Oscars do a wheat glutin feree and a totally glutin free and it works out alot cheaper then buying wet and dry becuase the food is so good your feed rates will b less so pence per day is cheaper


----------



## Mamp (Dec 3, 2008)

Hi Folks

After much deliberation, I decided to try the JWB Fish version with a little trip mixed in. Thought this would be better than a completely different brand of food as he has been on the turkey one. And without wanting to jinx him, he has been on it for 5 days now with huge improvement so I am going to leave him on this for the time being as he is settling down.

Thanks for all the tips

Mamp


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

If he's greedy (a labs often are) he could be getting too much food - Are you feeding Puppy JWB ??? personally I am not a fan of dry and also there are much better foods on the market then JWB for around the same price.
regards
sue

Hello - and welcome from me and mine by the way!!!#


----------



## Mamp (Dec 3, 2008)

Hello Doubletrouble
Yes I am feeding puppy JWB, that is what the vet told me to give him, the only change I have made it from turkey and rice to the ocean fish with a bit of tripe mixed in.

He certainly seems much better, I initially mixed it with the turkey and rice to give him time to get used to it and like I say he really is improving, touch wood.


----------



## Doris (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi

If he is on anti-biotics that will make him loose as they kill all the bacteria in his gut - good and bad - so it may help to give him probiotics to help get his system working properly again. Obviously the Vets sell them but they are quite expensive but you can also try Feelwell's probiotic treats - they do a puppy one and are cheaper than prokolin and protexin etc. Might be worth a try!

Best of luck!


----------

